# stuebenville open series!



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

july 31
aug. 21
sept. 19

all tourn. are 7-3 launching from the steubenville marina. entry fee is $60.00 per boat. includes big bass. 100% payback! $10.00 one time sign up fee per person.


there will also be an open to benifit the "just be clause" organization, which distributes food and toys to needy families at christmas time. this tourn. will be july 10. time will be 7-3 with a $100.00 entry fee. 80% pay out. no pre-entries. any questions please feel free to reply or pm.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be fishing the 'Just Be Clause" tournament on the 10th. So pumped.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bump to top...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

just a reminder of the tourn. on sat. the river is tough right now but guys are still catching a few. to me that just means that anybody could win this thing. hope to see some of you out there.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you could say its a little tougher than normal 

http://www.thex-series.com/tournamentresults/2010-X-Series/2010-OhioRiverWV-071810-ALL.php


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Procraftboats21 said:


> you could say its a little tougher than normal
> 
> http://www.thex-series.com/tournamentresults/2010-X-Series/2010-OhioRiverWV-071810-ALL.php


come on A.J., your not helping my cause here.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i like it when its tough, a couple keepers gets you paid!


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Bub,any results???????? Couldn't drag myself out for this one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ChampioNMan said:


> Hey Bub,any results???????? Couldn't drag myself out for this one.


only 6 boats showed. took somewhere around 2.5 lbs to win. everyone did have atleast 1 keeper though! which was better than my last outing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

just a reminder... we'd love to see ya'll there.
sat. aug 21, 7-3.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

6 boats again this week. 1st place was just over 5lbs. and they actually weighed in a limit! river may be looking up.... lol


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

river bite is better took 6.5 with 5 fish on sunday


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

hudestack said:


> river bite is better took 6.5 with 5 fish on sunday


i saw that! (kurt sends me the results) hopefully things will start looking up from here on out.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

last one of the season this weekend. river still isn't great... but it's cooling down and the weights are getting better. fixin' to bust loose anyday now! (i hope...)


----------

